# Here's how to UNINSTALL Internet Explorer 7 and go back to Internet Explorer 6



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

.
If for any reason you are not happy with Internet Explorer 7...

*The following are Windows instructions for uninstalling IE7--returning back to IE6:*

Here are the Instructions in *IE7>Help>Index>To uninstall Internet Explorer 7*

*Screenshot*


which says:

*Note
"If you had a previous version of Internet Explorer on your computer before you installed Internet Explorer 7, your computer will roll back to the previous version if you uninstall Internet Explorer 7"* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.
and...these are the instructions as found at (link) *Internet Explorer 7 Support*
(When you click on the question: *"How do I install/uninstall Internet Explorer 7?"*)

*To uninstall Internet Explorer 7 to return to Internet Explorer 6 on Windows XP:*

*1. Click "Start," and then click "Control Panel."
2. Click "Add or Remove Programs."
3. Check "Show Updates" at the top of the dialog box.
4. Scroll down the list and highlight the version of Internet Explorer 7 that you are running, and then click "Change/Remove." (If you are running Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 Preview - March 20 or later, it is not necessary to check "Show Updates.")
5. Go here and select the appropriate version of Internet Explorer 7 for your operating system.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Additional precautions you should take before uninstalling IE7:*

*Before installing IE7 (and before *uninstalling*), it is important to complete the following steps.

* Set a restore point (just in case)
* Disable antivirus, antispyware, crashguards etc.
* Shut down all other running programmes (except for firewall) - that includes Messenger, Windows Defender, OneCare - don't forget to exit via systray icons as well.
* Turn off Automatic Updates until you have uninstalled all you want, rebooted twice, installed what you want and rebooted twice - once you've done that, turn Automatic Updates back on.*
*source*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Turn off Automatic Updates at: *Start>Control Panel>Automatic Updates*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**After uninstalling IE7 and rebooting "twice" open *IE6>Windows Update*...and there will be update(s) available, one will be for *Internet Explorer 7*...click on the box next to the update: *"Don't show this update to me again."*
Download and install any other updates (I had one more KB) and reboot again.


----------

